# Microswitch behind Trunk Lid Logo (for opening power trunk) does not work [TOC, Photos done]



## brutus13 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hello All.
I have a problem.
I have a 05 V8, 4 Seater, with the Technology package and Kesy.
My dealer (VW Villa), Phaeton Hotline and VW Canada ALL HAVE TOLD ME THAT MY VEHICLE DOES NOT HAVE THE EMBLEM MICROSWITCH FEATURE.
This began when I asked VW Villa to repair the switch as it had not been operating for quite some time.
I felt like I was in the twilight zone. I used it many times and ALL THESE PEOPLE ARE TELLING ME THIS FEATURE IS NOT AVAILABLE IN NORTH AMERICA.
Thank god for this forum.
I read the numerous posts about this feature and see that I don't need to see a psychiatrist.
PLEASE: EVERYONE FROM NORTH AMERICA THAT HAS THIS FEATURE PLEASE RESPOND TO THIS POST WITH YOUR CONFIRMATION OF THE VW LOGO TRUNK OPENING FUNCTIONALITY AND WHERE YOU ARE FROM.
THANKS.


_Modified by brutus13 at 6:25 PM 5-25-2007_


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: NEED HELP- VW EMBLEM MICROSWITCH (brutus13)*

My 2004 V8 has it and it works. I'm from Eastern Pennsylvania and living in a Twilight Zone.

















_Modified by Paldi at 11:09 PM 5-25-2007_


----------



## dzier (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re: NEED HELP- VW EMBLEM MICROSWITCH (brutus13)*

Indianapolis here - mine works fine.


----------



## stjarna (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: NEED HELP- VW EMBLEM MICROSWITCH (brutus13)*

Check!


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

I'd start taking the name and details of each person who tells you that the car doesn't have the boot button since anyone who does so is either trying to get rid of you or can't be bothered to check their facts. Either way...


----------



## brutus13 (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: (Prince Ludwig)*

Just for your information, I spoke with the manager of customer service for all of Canada who had one of his staff call me. They were adamant that the vehicle did not have the feature. Their exact words were" no North American vehicles ever had this feature".


----------



## jimay (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: NEED HELP- VW EMBLEM MICROSWITCH (brutus13)*

Mine works too.


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: NEED HELP- VW EMBLEM MICROSWITCH (jimay)*

Mine works like a champ. You just need to have a firm push -- it's all about the follow through.


----------



## vhs (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: NEED HELP- VW EMBLEM MICROSWITCH (brutus13)*

Have you unlocked ALL central locking by pushing the key fob twice? My boot button wouldn't work if I only unlocked the driver's door with the single button press.
Now I've had the unlock reprogrammed (see elsewhere in this forum) to free all doors and boot with one push, I'm much happier.
Hope this helps.
Viv


----------



## Rowayton (May 29, 2004)

*Re: NEED HELP- VW EMBLEM MICROSWITCH (vhs)*

Even if the doors are locked and the alarm is armed and the door sill indicators blinking, if you have your key in your pocket the trunk will open pressing the VW micro switch. When you close the trunk the alarm will re-arm. Mine works, it's a NA '04 V-8 and has been trouble free. Print out these posts and show them to your dealer. 
RB


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: NEED HELP- VW EMBLEM MICROSWITCH (brutus13)*

Hi Alex:
I will be home in Toronto later this week (probably Wednesday) - I'll give you a call and we can arrange to meet up and figure out what the story on your trunk lid microswitch is.
To the best of my knowledge, if a Phaeton has a power operated trunk lid (power opening and closing feature), it will have a microswitch behind the logo on the trunk lid, and if the Phaeton does not have a power operated trunk lid, it will not have a microswitch behind the logo. I am pretty sure this is how it is organized, but I'm not quite ready to bet the rent money on it. Anyway, wait till the middle of the week when I get back. For the next few days, I am concentrating on transmissions (I am in Germany, near Saarbrucken, which is where the 5 speed transmission used in the W12 is built).
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: NEED HELP- VW EMBLEM MICROSWITCH (brutus13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brutus13* »_PLEASE: EVERYONE FROM NORTH AMERICA THAT HAS THIS FEATURE PLEASE RESPOND TO THIS POST WITH YOUR CONFIRMATION OF THE VW LOGO TRUNK OPENING FUNCTIONALITY AND WHERE YOU ARE FROM.

Alex:
Relax already - jeez, there are 3,200 Phaetons in North America. I think about half a dozen responses should be sufficient to establish a consensus, you don't need to hear from everyone. Also, posting in ALL CAPS is gauche, folks will thing you are a lawyer or something like that...








We're a pretty calm group of enthusiasts here, and we have excellent relations with VW tech support staff both in North America and in Germany - so no need to panic, we'll get it all figured out and working for you, that is for sure. Keep in mind that the Phaeton is a bit of a rarity - there are more Ferraris and Bentleys sold every year in NAR that there were Phaetons in the three years it was offered. So, it's not surprising that the dealer staff are sometimes not fully up on it. That's why the forum exists - so we can resolve glitches like this without creating any stress for anyone.
Michael


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

_Quote »_If the Phaeton does not have a power operated trunk lid, it will not have a microswitch behind the logo. I am pretty sure this is how it is organized, but I'm not quite ready to bet the rent money on it.

In the UK (at least) my boot logo has the microswitch behind it. The only reason I could think of for not including the switch is to stop tea leaves opening the boot whilst stopped at the lights but since Phaeton owners are often unaware of the button...


----------



## brutus13 (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: NEED HELP- VW EMBLEM MICROSWITCH (PanEuropean)*

Thanks Michael. I am relaxed. It is just irritating when everybody I spoke to was telling me that I was mistaken and that the feature does not exist in NAR Phaetons. This included VW Canada.
Wen I went to pick up my car today from VW Villa they continued to maintain that they have no information on the feature and that this has been confirmed by the area service rep.
I thank all the people that responded to my post.


----------



## dzier (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re: NEED HELP- VW EMBLEM MICROSWITCH (PanEuropean)*

Most Phaeton owners are not on this forum, so I would not expect any where near 3200 respnses.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: NEED HELP- VW EMBLEM MICROSWITCH (dzier)*

The other 3,100 lurk.


----------



## maverixz (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: NEED HELP- VW EMBLEM MICROSWITCH (brutus13)*

I was told my W12 didn't come with the trunk microswitch because it is the 1st generation PE even though it has all the other imaginable bells & whistles and since no one could confirm or disprove it, I chose to let it go as I have lived without it for a long while now.


----------



## brutus13 (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: NEED HELP- VW EMBLEM MICROSWITCH (maverixz)*

That doesn't really make sense since most of the responses are from 2004 Phaeton owners, which as far as I know is the first generation vehicle.
However, based on my experience, I have no doubt that you were told that.


----------



## murphybaileysam (Dec 29, 2005)

Just about every car with the Keyless option I've seen also had the trunk micro-switch. I don't know if anyone has it wothout the Keyless feature. Anyone out there that does, let us know.


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

One thing I'd imagine that supports the argument that the microswitch is present in every car is that there's no build code for cars with, or without, it.
Harry


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: NEED HELP- VW EMBLEM MICROSWITCH (maverixz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maverixz* »_I was told my W12 didn't come with the trunk microswitch because it is the 1st generation PE... 

Malcolm:
There were a very small number of 2004 W12 Phaetons imported into North America prior to the delivery of the big tranche of Premier Editions. These very early production 2004 W12s were, for the most part, press cars or VW executive vehicles. They did not conform to the build specification for the "Premiere Edition", all of which had exactly the same option fitment (and exactly the same colour scheme - black outside, beige inside).
Have a look at your VIN - if it ends in a number below 8000, it is possible that you have one of these early production cars. Have a look at your trunk lid hinges as well - if you have the cast aluminum hinges, then you have a power trunk, and if you have a power trunk, then you have a microswitch behind the VW logo on the trunk lid (I *will *bet the rent money on that last sentence).
Below is a picture of the cast aluminum trunk hinges
Michael


----------



## brutus13 (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: NEED HELP- VW EMBLEM MICROSWITCH (PanEuropean)*

Getting back to my original question, how is it the no one at VW Canada knows anything about the microswitch feature.
Is it a "hidden" feature that they don't know is available on NAR models?


----------



## maverixz (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: NEED HELP- VW EMBLEM MICROSWITCH (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
Malcolm:
There were a very small number of 2004 W12 Phaetons imported into North America prior to the delivery of the big tranche of Premier Editions. These very early production 2004 W12s were, for the most part, press cars or VW executive vehicles. They did not conform to the build specification for the "Premiere Edition", all of which had exactly the same option fitment (and exactly the same colour scheme - black outside, beige inside).
Have a look at your VIN - if it ends in a number below 8000, it is possible that you have one of these early production cars. Have a look at your trunk lid hinges as well - if you have the cast aluminum hinges, then you have a power trunk, and if you have a power trunk, then you have a microswitch behind the VW logo on the trunk lid (I *will *bet the rent money on that last sentence).
Below is a picture of the cast aluminum trunk hinges
Michael

Michael,
My vin ends with 7533 and according to the Dealership (Alexandria Volkswagen, VA) where I bought it from, it is a PE which is what makes the whole thing weird and as per having the hinges, it has everything else like the polished hinges, auto trunk closure button besides the trunk hatch (that receeds when opened), internal driver side trunk release et al. Some of which can be seen in the pictures below.



















_Modified by maverixz at 8:31 PM 5-27-2007_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: NEED HELP- VW EMBLEM MICROSWITCH (maverixz)*

Malcolm:
I'm *positive *that your Phaeton has a microswitch behind the VW logo on the trunk lid. I will bet the rent money on this.
Go out to the car, press straight inwards (forwards) exactly in the middle of the logo (where the bottom of the V meets the top middle of the W), and listen for a tiny click. If you hear one, that's the microswitch.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: NEED HELP- VW EMBLEM MICROSWITCH (brutus13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brutus13* »_... how is it the no one at VW Canada knows anything about the microswitch feature?

It probably has to do with the fact that VW only sold about 115 Phaetons in Canada during the entire 3 year period that the car was offered.
Michael


----------



## jimay (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: NEED HELP- VW EMBLEM MICROSWITCH (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
It probably has to do with the fact that VW only sold about 115 Phaetons in Canada during the entire 3 year period that the car was offered.
Michael

It probably has to do with the fact that the Phaeton honeys have been absorbed into the Toureg (insert adjective). The collective IQ may have sagged somewhat. I've never seen a group as sharp as the Phaeton customer care group.


----------



## murphybaileysam (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: NEED HELP- VW EMBLEM MICROSWITCH (PanEuropean)*

Michael; Do you want me to eMail you the address of where to send the "rent money"? 
I had the micro switch in my V8 so I know exactly where it is and what it feels and sounds like when you press it. My W12 has the automatic trunk but no micro switch. I have a feeling that it accompanied cars with Kessy only but am not 100% sure so I wouldn't bet the "rent money" on it!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: NEED HELP- VW EMBLEM MICROSWITCH (murphybaileysam)*

Jay:
You are correct, the microswitch will only be present if the car has keyless access. That is because the whole premise of the microswitch in the trunk lid is that when it is activated (pressed), the keyless access system scans the area behind the car for the presence of a key, and if a key is detected, it then lifts the trunk lid.
Sorry about the confusion here - this post is getting kind of disjointed. Let me try to sum up what we know so far:
*1)* Keyless Access is a prerequisite for an exterior trunk logo microswitch.
*2)* All of the 'Premiere Edition' MY 2004 W12 Phaetons were equipped with keyless access, but not all MY 2004 W12 Phaetons imported into NAR were 'Premiere Editions'.
Does this sound correct?
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: NEED HELP- VW EMBLEM MICROSWITCH (jimay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jimay* »_It probably has to do with the fact that the Phaeton _[customer care staff]_ have been absorbed into the Toureg _[customer care group]_...

No, I don't think that has anything to do with things. To the best of my knowledge, there are either 3 or 4 employees in the Phaeton Customer Care group, and about a year ago, this team took on the additional responsibility of looking after a subset of the Touareg owners (the V10 TDI owners, I think) following the decision to stop importing the Phaeton to NAR. I believe that the rationale behind this decision was to avoid layoffs within the Phaeton Customer Care group, because demand for their services would have progressively fallen off once sales of new Phaetons ceased.
So, by extending the services of the PCC team to some of the Touareg owners, VW has justified keeping the team intact - a good decision, in my opinion.
Michael


----------



## murphybaileysam (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: NEED HELP- VW EMBLEM MICROSWITCH (PanEuropean)*

You are correct sir! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I seem to remember when you examined my car last year that you thought it had some European specs as it was an early VW of A car with a VIN below ....7000. Ability to open sunroof and windows with the key fob as I recall and some other little differences.


----------



## ramtor (Jan 1, 2006)

*Re: NEED HELP- VW EMBLEM MICROSWITCH (PanEuropean)*

(1) does this mean that if I have microswith I shoud have keyless access as well?


----------



## vhs (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: NEED HELP- VW EMBLEM MICROSWITCH (PanEuropean)*

Simple really. You unlock the central locking with one or two pushes of the key fob. That allows you to open the doors by pulling the handles in old-fashioned way OR push the boot / trunk emblem to open the boot. No keyless stuff needed.
My car is not keyless but does have the microswitch. I believe that all other UK cars (at least recent ones) are the same.
The mystery really seems to be whether there is truly a single Phaeton without such a switch. OTOH, some may not be in working order ...
Viv


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: NEED HELP- VW EMBLEM MICROSWITCH (brutus13)*

Well...
I flew back from Zürich to Toronto this morning, and Alex came by my house this afternoon with his Phaeton, and the two of us got to work.
First thing we did was to run a diagnostic scan on the vehicle. There were no faults present in the Central Comfort Controller (controller 46), which is the 'master' controller that the power trunk lid controller is slaved to.
Next thing we did was run a series of function tests on the controller. The function tests, which can be run either with a VAG-COM or a VAS 5052 diagnostic scan tool, clearly demonstrated that there was nothing whatsoever wrong with the function of the J605 power trunk lid controller. During different phases of the function test, the trunk lid opened, it closed, the latch extended, the latch retracted - in other words, everything worked perfectly.
So - we then decided to have a look at the measured value blocks for controller 46 to determine if the controller was getting a valid signal from the microswitch. We could hear the microswitch making a 'tick' sound every time it was actuated, and my experience with microswitches in aircraft installations is that if they make a sound, they generally work - there is about a 99% correlation between hearing the clicking sound and a properly functioning switch. But... even though we could hear the click, we did not get any response on the diagnostic scan tool indicating that we were pressing the button. This was odd, and led us to suspect that perhaps the switch was not working. We tested all the other switches that relate to trunk operation - the driver door switch, the trunk closing switch, and the New Jersey Escape Handle (a feature found only on NAR vehicles), and noted that the New Jersey Escape Handle didn't work either.
Facts so far:
*1)* Controller is properly coded, and shows no faults.
*2)* Trunk slave controller passes all function tests.
*3) TWO *switches do not report function when MVBs are checked.
The fact that two switches are inoperative is significant. One inoperative switch would be a reasonable finding - this would suggest a defective switch - but finding two inoperative switches raised a red flag. It is unlikely that two different switches would fail at the same time.
We decided to remove the trunk lid inner cover and check for a loose electrical connector. This is a simple task, the method for taking it apart is detailed at this post: Retrofitting an OEM Warning Triangle to theTrunk Lid. Once we had the cover off, we looked at the wiring. Everything was connected, but something just didn't look right - the cable from the back of the VW logo (the trunk lid microswitch) connected directly to the New Jersey Escape Handle, and the two connectors coming out of the main wiring bundle plugged into each other. This didn't seem to make any sense... unless the VW logo microswitch used radio waves or some non-physical method of communicating information to the rest of the car.
Alex's Phaeton was parked right behind my Phaeton in my driveway, so, we popped the inside trunk lid cover off of my Phaeton, and the cause of Alex's problem became apparant: The last person to have serviced Alex's car did not hook up the wiring correctly. The photo below shows what we found when we took the cover off of Alex's trunk lid. Note how the VW logo microswitch wire leads directly to the escape handle microswitch wire, and how the two connectors from the main wiring harness plug into each other.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: NEED HELP- VW EMBLEM MICROSWITCH (PanEuropean)*

Now, look at the photo below of my Phaeton, showing how the wires were originally hooked up when the car was built in Dresden:


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: NEED HELP- VW EMBLEM MICROSWITCH (PanEuropean)*

It is obvious that the cause of all of Alex's problems was carelessness at the VW dealer who attempted to service the car. The technician did not pay attention to what he or she was plugging in.
This is sad - it wasted a lot of Alex's time, and probably has also wasted a lot of Volkswagen of America's warranty money. Alex and I, working together, managed to solve the problem in about 40 minutes. We used 39 of those minutes to carefully evaluate the facts, using basic principles of troubleshooting, and the remaining one minute to disconnect and properly reconnect the wires.
Alex's trunk lid now opens and closes when the VW logo is pressed. More important, from a safety point of view, the New Jersey Escape Handle now works as it should.
Michael


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: NEED HELP- VW EMBLEM MICROSWITCH (PanEuropean)*

"I love it when a plan comes together."








Regards,
Brent


----------



## brutus13 (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: NEED HELP- VW EMBLEM MICROSWITCH (W126C)*

Michael, thanks so much for your help today.
I can't believe you called me so soon after coming in from Europe today.
It was truly amazing watching you in action.
By using your laptop and a bit of logical reasoning, you were able to solve a problem that VW Villa was unable to solve.
This is the same dealership that told me that my vehicle did not have the feature that you restored to working order.
I would bet anyone's "rent check" that there is probably no one outside of that glass building in Dresden that knows as much about the Phaeton as our forum moderator.
Thanks again.
Alex


----------



## murphybaileysam (Dec 29, 2005)

Michael, when you're finished figuring these things out could you explain the E=mc2 to me....I just can't seem to understand it!
Seriously, you make life so much easier for us with your knowledge and most of all willingness to help with all things Phaeton. I think you have had personal contact with everyone who is on our Forum in one way or another and I wholeheartedly thank you!
We'll be planning a testamonial GTG to honor your work later in the year!


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: NEED HELP- VW EMBLEM MICROSWITCH (brutus13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brutus13* »_I would bet anyone's "rent check" that there is probably no one outside of that glass building in Dresden that knows as much about the Phaeton as our forum moderator.

Uhh, we all knew this. Well most of us. Jay do you need Michael's address to where to send the money?






















Regards,
Brent


----------



## stjarna (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: NEED HELP- VW EMBLEM MICROSWITCH (brutus13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brutus13* »_
This is the same dealership that told me that my vehicle did not have the feature that you restored to working order.


Why do some human beings in this world just outright LIE? Or, why do they say stupid things that they do not know anything about?
Why not just say, "Hmmm, WE DON'T KNOW -- Let us check into that for you by calling some experts on the matter and get back to you with an informed response that we hope will be helpful to you, our valued customer?" 
Is this so hard?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: NEED HELP- VW EMBLEM MICROSWITCH (stjarna)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stjarna* »_Why do some human beings in this world just outright LIE? Or, why do they say stupid things that they do not know anything about?

I've often wondered that myself, and I think the cause of the problem is partly lack of education, and partly cultural issues. That particular problem - folks taking a position quickly, without the information needed to make an educated decision, then defending it even when it appears indefensible - seems to be a North America characteristic. I see a lot of that in Canada and the USA, sometimes in the UK too, but very rarely in Continental Europe.
I think that folks who are perhaps not well educated in their trade often feel an obligation to 'come up with an answer' in order to avoid giving the customer the impression that they don't know the answer (the latter being the reality), then personal pride causes them to defend their original position even when the evidence suggests it is not credible.
In Continental Europe, folks tend to accept information presented at face value, and if they don't know the answer, they are more comfortable saying "I don't know the answer". Large organizations - car companies, aircraft companies, even governments - seem to be set up in such a way that it is easier to find someone who will know the answer.
I know what you are saying, though... it is kind of sad.
Michael


----------



## maverixz (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: NEED HELP- VW EMBLEM MICROSWITCH (PanEuropean)*

Michael,
What did you do to find out if Alex's car had the microswitch and what steps did you go through tofix it? Did you use VAGcom? I would like to try it out and when/if I find out I have the Microswitch then I can go use my aluminum baseball bat on the service technician at the VW dealership that told me my car doesn't have it. 


_Modified by maverixz at 9:42 AM 5-30-2007_


----------



## murphybaileysam (Dec 29, 2005)

*Re: NEED HELP- VW EMBLEM MICROSWITCH (PanEuropean)*

That particular problem - folks taking a position quickly, without the information needed to make an educated decision, then defending it even when it appears indefensible - seems to be a North America characteristic......I think that folks who are perhaps not well educated feel an obligation to 'come up with an answer' in order to avoid giving the VOTERS the impression that they don't know the answer (the latter being the reality), then personal pride causes them to defend their original position even when the evidence suggests it is not credible.

Sorry, I couldn't help applying this to an all too familiar situation!


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: NEED HELP- VW EMBLEM MICROSWITCH (PanEuropean)*

Arn't all repairs performed by VW delerships on Phaetons documented? 
What repair action resulted in mis-wiring these two components? Perhaps replacing the trunk controller?
Isn't it doubtful the vehicle was assembled wrong at the factory?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: NEED HELP- VW EMBLEM MICROSWITCH (Paldi)*

Alex reported that the trunk lid microswitch worked just fine for the first year that he had the car - this rules out any possible error at the factory.


----------



## brutus13 (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: NEED HELP- VW EMBLEM MICROSWITCH (PanEuropean)*

About 4 or 5 months ago, I took the vehicle in to have the braided wiring harness (in the trunk) replaced as it was frayed. This required the removal of the trunk lid inner cover. It was when they performed this service that they must have improperly wired the connection.
I am just happy that my vehicle was repaired and I have to thank Michael for that.
I did get an apologetic call from VW Canada today, but I still do not know why everyone was under the impression that the feature was unavailable in NAR vehicles.
Is this a hidden feature? I don't think so from what I have seen on this forum (see Michael's PDF of the instructions in German).
Again, thanks to Michael, I am a happy man.


----------



## maverixz (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: NEED HELP- VW EMBLEM MICROSWITCH (PanEuropean)*

*Paging Michael!!!!!!!!!!*
I was able to resolve the problem with my emblem/trunk release switch by taking the car to another dealership where they said that it was an error from the factory assembly line. They tested the circuit and found it was open and noticed that the rear emblem/switch on my car was not the standard one that comes with a car with Kessy. So they ordered the one meant for a car with kessy, installed it today and presto, my trunk works like a charm.
Thank you very much for the information you provided that made me persist with resolving the issue. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by maverixz at 7:40 PM 9-19-2007_


----------



## Tampa (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: NEED HELP- VW EMBLEM MICROSWITCH (maverixz)*

Having an inoperable trunk microswitch myself, I called Volkswagon this afternoon & was advised that many Phaetons, especially North American Phaetons, have had there trunk micro switches disabled because of problems with trunk lids opening during automated tunnel car washes. VW went on to say the a Pheaton dealer should be able to re-enable the switch however if a tunnel car wash were to be the owners prefered method of keeping the vehicals clean, it is best to leave this switch disabled and instead use the key fab control or trunk release switch located in the drivers side front door.


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: NEED HELP- VW EMBLEM MICROSWITCH (Tampa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tampa* »_Having an inoperable trunk microswitch myself, I called Volkswagon this afternoon & was advised that many Phaetons, especially North American Phaetons, have had there trunk micro switches disabled because of problems with trunk lids opening during automated tunnel car washes. 

I think this sounds pretty strange to me and I wonder if anyone else on the forum has heard anything like this. I think the only way the trunk would open in a car wash due to the microswitch being depressed would be if you were standing behind it with the key fob. That does not sound like a likely scenario. 
I've always found that the fob had to be in VERY close proximity to the trunk for the mechanism to work. I'm sure the trunk would not open by pressing the trunk switch while the key is in the ignition as this would be a security issue that VW would not permit.
Who exactly told you about this? Was it VW of America, or Phaeton Customer Care, or someone else?


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: NEED HELP- VW EMBLEM MICROSWITCH (Tampa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tampa* »_North American Phaetons, have had there trunk micro switches disabled because of problems with trunk lids opening during automated tunnel car washes.

This sounds suspect -- I'd be keen to discover your source.


----------



## Tampa (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: NEED HELP- VW EMBLEM MICROSWITCH (chrisj428)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrisj428* »_
This sounds suspect -- I'd be keen to discover your source. 

Sure Chris,
The source is Volkswagon U.S. (877) 742-3866. There are four Pheaton experts in this office. Ask to speak with Diane. The case number is 70304110. My Phaeton's VIN is WVWAF63D048008837. subject vehical is a 2004 Phaeton, coucou grey with a list price of $64,600, add Comfort package $2,900, Tech package $1,150, keyless $500, upgraded radio $1,000, 18" wheels n/c. The production date was October 15, 2003. The vehical was early production 2004 which (at the time) did not include the easy close doors.
Diane at VW was simply wonderfull. Piech, if you are reading this, Please give her a raise.
Guys - don't tear apart you truck lids to fix the microswith if you don't have too!
Chris, please confirm with VW & clear my good name!


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: NEED HELP- VW EMBLEM MICROSWITCH (Tampa)*

Believe me, Bryan, I was going for a confirm/deny before you even read my post.








And, class, there _have_ been instances reported whereby the trunk would open on it's own in carwashes and PCC have directed to disable the microswitch at the customer's request.
I never doubted you -- I wanted to verify the veracity of the information you were receiving.


----------



## Tampa (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: NEED HELP- VW EMBLEM MICROSWITCH (chrisj428)*

Understand Chris. I'll let everyone know how it goes when I take my Phaeton back to the dealer to have the trunks micro switch enabled/fixed. I can only hope that it as easy as restoring “switches switch” to the “on” position as was VW Corporate’s first suggestion.
A car wash opening a truck. Who would have thought? Maybe they don’t have many tunnel car washes in Germany.
Hmmm. I wonder if it’s the switches switch that turns on and off the switch or if it’s the switches switches switches that turn on and off the switch. - Bryan


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: NEED HELP- VW EMBLEM MICROSWITCH (Tampa)*

Has anyone been able to open the trunk using the microswitch on the lid without the fob in the immediate vicinity?


----------



## ron kramer (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: NEED HELP- VW EMBLEM MICROSWITCH (car_guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *car_guy* »_Has anyone been able to open the trunk using the microswitch on the lid without the fob in the immediate vicinity?

Why would one want to do that, very insecure.


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: NEED HELP- VW EMBLEM MICROSWITCH (ron kramer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ron kramer* »_
Why would one want to do that, very insecure.

I agree that no one would want it to work that way but supposedly trunks have opened by machinery in car washes. I'm just asking if anyone has been able to manually duplicate this behavior as I understood (and my experience supports) that the fob had to be near the trunk for the switch to work.


----------



## Tampa (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: NEED HELP- VW EMBLEM MICROSWITCH (chrisj428)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrisj428* »_Believe me, Bryan, I was going for a confirm/deny before you even read my post.








And, class, there _have_ been instances reported whereby the trunk would open on it's own in carwashes and PCC have directed to disable the microswitch at the customer's request.
I never doubted you -- I wanted to verify the veracity of the information you were receiving.

All, she just came back from the shop & the problem with my trunk micro switch has been fixed. It was not as simple as resetting or re-enabling the trunk switch.
This is exactly what was on the service ticket;
Customer states the truck switch built into the rear VW emblem is INOP and will not open truck.
Tech: “Ran GFF and found faults in keyless antennae system (KISSY). Removed driver’s seat to get to access/start control module. Removed left lower kick panel and b pillar trim and removed carpet in front on driver side. Removed door panels and outer door handles to test wiring to and from antennas and module. Antennas are good and wiring is ok. Replace module per Techline VTA (omitted) and coded and adapted keys to immobilizer and ECM. Reassembled all removed and checked fit and correct function. Cleared all fault memories and tested (KISSY) system. Keyless access is functioning as it should. Also keyless locking works now also. No faults returned.”
She was in the shop for five days & I believe the module had to be brought in from the Motherland. That said, I must offer my unqualified recommendation to Reeves Volkswagen in Tampa. Unlike other VW dealers that shall remain nameless, I was treated extremely well by Reeves VW and they did ultimately solve the problem. - Bryan


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: NEED HELP- VW EMBLEM MICROSWITCH (Tampa)*

Hi Bryan:
Thanks a lot for posting that very detailed description about how you solved the problem, and also for posting the recommendation for your VW dealer in Tampa.
Coincidentally, I have exactly the same problem with my Phaeton - the trunk won't open via the push-button on the logo or via the button on the key fob, but it opens fine when I lift the button on the driver door. I have already ordered a replacement Access and Start Controller (KESSY), and hope to install it next week. It is a nuisance of a job to get at this controller - it is hidden underneath the driver footwell carpet. We have illustrated instructions for access to this controller at this post: Retrofitting Keyless Start to a North American Phaeton.
Michael


----------



## maverixz (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: NEED HELP- VW EMBLEM MICROSWITCH (car_guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *car_guy* »_
I agree that no one would want it to work that way but supposedly trunks have opened by machinery in car washes. I'm just asking if anyone has been able to manually duplicate this behavior as I understood (and my experience supports) that the fob had to be near the trunk for the switch to work.


I tried it with the key/fob in the ignition (which is typically where the key would be when going through a car wash) and when I pressed the microswitch to open it, it wouldn't open.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: NEED HELP- VW EMBLEM MICROSWITCH (maverixz)*

I believe that there is a speed limiting function associated with opening the trunk - it won't open at speeds greater than 5 km/h (about 3 MPH) or something like that.
Michael


----------



## Tampa (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: NEED HELP- VW EMBLEM MICROSWITCH (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_Hi Bryan:
Thanks a lot for posting that very detailed description about how you solved the problem, and also for posting the recommendation for your VW dealer in Tampa.
Coincidentally, I have exactly the same problem with my Phaeton - the trunk won't open via the push-button on the logo or via the button on the key fob, but it opens fine when I lift the button on the driver door. I have already ordered a replacement Access and Start Controller (KESSY), and hope to install it next week. It is a nuisance of a job to get at this controller - it is hidden underneath the driver footwell carpet. We have illustrated instructions for access to this controller at this post: Retrofitting Keyless Start to a North American Phaeton.
Michael

Michael, Please let us know how it goes. - Bryan


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: NEED HELP- VW EMBLEM MICROSWITCH (Tampa)*

Hi Bryan:
I will do that. I have an appointment booked at my (new) VW dealer to get all the work done this coming week. I just have to free up the day to be able to get it done... that's the hard part. The work itself is easy, and will be a pleasant relief from the aviation industry.
Michael


----------



## Aristoteles (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: NEED HELP- VW EMBLEM MICROSWITCH (PanEuropean)*

This thread has sent me out at 2.00am with a flashlight to investigate a logo-mounted micro-switch. Seems I'm catching a strange bug.
My logo clicks but doesn't open the boot/trunk, whether with the car locked, unlocked, or part-locked. This is with me standing key in hand pressing the logo "where the V meets the W". 
It doesn't have the keyless feature although it does have automatic boot/trunk opening/closing. The door-mounted switch works the release as does the keyfob. It's a 2007 SWB UK model and I wonder if Dresden could make the same assembly mistake as the NAR service technician did. Surely not. 
btw does the VIN tell whether the micro-switch opening feature is fitted?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: NEED HELP- VW EMBLEM MICROSWITCH (Aristoteles)*

Hi Richard:
The locking and security specifications for the UK market are different than the rest of the world due to compliance with 'Thatcham' standards established by the insurance industry. I am not familiar with the exact functional specs for the UK market.
I suggest that you really carefully review the owner manual to see what it has to say about the topic of the boot lid unlocking button. In some other markets, boot lid unlock via the trunk emblem pushbutton works if the vehicle is unlocked. You might need to check and see if locking the bonnet (via the key cylinder lock) has any effect on boot lid unlocking. I kind of suspect that the answer will be found somewhere in the fine details of the owner manual, but if you have no luck, ask your service adviser to contact the UK central service office and ask them. I have met the tech support staff from VW of UK and they are pretty sharp - they will be able to either provide or get the answer for you.
Michael


----------



## Aristoteles (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: NEED HELP- VW EMBLEM MICROSWITCH (PanEuropean)*

Well, now the sun is up we have some progress to report. The VW logo micro-switch is effective once the boot lid is released via the keyfob ie. it will stop and restart the opening process. But only (mark this!) after the lid has risen appreciably. Otherwise, the lid settles back into the closed position without locking up and the logo-switch sulks. So it seems the logo-switch is ineffective when the lid is in the closed position whether or not locked, but not otherwise. The logo-switch also closes the lid, as an alternative to deploying the inner boot button, presumably for use by very tall Volkspeople.
I wonder whether this odd arrangement is the UK's answer to the worldwide carwash-and-brush-up-the-tail predicament mentioned elsewhere. Certainly, it is an undocumented feature since the UK manual 3.1.1 states, "Unlock the vehicle. Press the middle of the VW badge on the boot lid => fig. 28 to open the bootlid." Can't put it clearer than that!
Btw I can't find anything in 3.2 on a bonnet cylinder lock, it only mentions the internal release lever. Where would I find the cylinder lock?
Thank you Michael for your suggestions. I'm getting too much from this extraordinary engineering tour de force to let it out of my hands even for a moment during the honeymoon period. No doubt I'll get together a short list of questions to take back to VW before long. Meanwhile, a recent bird-strike calls me back to the drive....
PS If the New Jersey Escape Handle is what I think it is, do they fit one in Chicago too







?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: NEED HELP- VW EMBLEM MICROSWITCH (Aristoteles)*

Richard:
Do you have the fully hydraulic powered trunk lid on your car? In other words, the lid that will open and close (fully) by itself? Please advise. Your response above suggests that you have the power trunk opening and closing feature, not simply power operated unlatching.
If you do have the power operated lid (as evidenced by a rectangular button on the base of the trunk lid that you press to close it once it is fully open), and the logo microswitch is not opening the trunk, then I think the solution is to have the trunk lid "re-adapted" by your VW dealer. There is a "guided function" in the Volkswagen scan tool (5051, 5052, etc.) to "re-adapt" the power opening and closing feature.
Michael


----------



## Aristoteles (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: NEED HELP- VW EMBLEM MICROSWITCH (PanEuropean)*

Yes, I do have a hydraulically powered opening/closing boot. And the only failing is that the logo-switch won't open the closed boot (even when the car is unlocked) although it stops and starts the process once initiated, as well as closing the boot once opened. So perhaps it needs a software reset as you suggest. But I rather think the idea is that for security reasons you need access to the car's interior, or a key, to open the boot.
Nice car!


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: NEED HELP- VW EMBLEM MICROSWITCH (Aristoteles)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aristoteles* »_But I rather think the idea is that for security reasons you need access to the car's interior, or a key, to open the boot.

I believe that security is addressed by the need for a key fob to be in close proximity to the trunk lid when the microswitch is pressed. In other words, even if someone is in the car and it is running, another person without a key fob cannot press the microswitch and open the trunk. 
I know there have been "third person" reports of trunks opening in car washes, but no one on the forum has said they have been able, using the microswitch, to open or seen the trunk open without a key fob near the trunk.
Steven


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: NEED HELP- VW EMBLEM MICROSWITCH (Aristoteles)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aristoteles* »_Yes, I do have a hydraulically powered opening/closing boot....

But, no keyless entry, is that correct?
Michael


----------



## paulkountz (Nov 4, 2006)

*Re: NEED HELP- VW EMBLEM MICROSWITCH (PanEuropean)*

my car's trunk has opened while driving down the highway while both of my hands were on the steering wheel.....but then again it has not happened again so it might have been my cars way of telling me to slow down!


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: NEED HELP- VW EMBLEM MICROSWITCH (paulkountz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *paulkountz* »_my car's trunk has opened while driving down the highway while both of my hands were on the steering wheel.....but then again it has not happened again so it might have been my cars way of telling me to slow down!

Well, maybe that body in the trunk wasn't quite dead...


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: NEED HELP- VW EMBLEM MICROSWITCH (car_guy)*

Yeah, my thoughts exactly, but the New Jersey escape handle is wired in parallel with the driver door switch, so it won't work once the vehicle is moving above about 5 km/h. Hope VW doesn't get sued over this by any gangsters that might get locked in the trunk...


----------



## Aristoteles (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: NEED HELP- VW EMBLEM MICROSWITCH (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
But, no keyless entry, is that correct?
Michael

That's correct. And lacking keyless go, if I could unlatch the boot using the logo switch, presumably so could anyone else.
Incidentally, the car doesn't automatically self-lock on moving off, which surprises me. Is it a cost option?.


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

I think the automatic locking is something that as to be doen by the dealer or with a VAG-COM.


----------



## Aristoteles (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Prince Ludwig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Prince Ludwig* »_I think the automatic locking is something that as to be doen by the dealer or with a VAG-COM.

That makes sense.
How many other no-cost dealer-initiated options are there? I mean, is the car like a fully-optioned software program that's a bit crippled but for a few quid a techie with a laptop can come round and activate all those hidden features?


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

The conveniance settings are mostly to do with door unlocking (which doors open upon first plip etc...), automatic locking at speed, conveniance closing. If you can find a forum member with a VAG-COM who lives near you they can probably change things for tea and biccies.
Alternatively, you could do what I did. Because of an "Engine Fault - Workshop" message that came up but later went away, I took the car to a dealer in Gatwick to see if they could have a look at it under warranty. Assuming that to check the fault codes they'd already have got access to the OBD port, I also asked them if they could change the door locking (one plip to open all 4 doors). A day later, no problems were found and it would be £75 for the changed conveniance settings
 










_Modified by Prince Ludwig at 3:09 PM 10-26-2007_


----------



## Aristoteles (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Prince Ludwig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Prince Ludwig* »_The conveniance settings are mostly to do with door unlocking (which doors open upon first plip etc...), automatic locking at speed, conveniance closing. If you can find a forum member with a VAG-COM who lives near you they can probably change things for tea and biccies.


How much time does 75 quid buy? 
I would happily get a plip reversal ie one plip opens everything and two closes everything except the driver's door, which is left open. 
This reminds me of the upgrade wish lists customers sent every time a new program went into alpha. Trouble was, everyone wanted upgrdes and no-one wanted to pay for the upgrades...


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

The £75 apparently covered 30-45 mins work (can't remember exactly). When I pointed out that to check the error codes they had to plug the same machine into the car that changes the conveniance functions they hummed and harred a bit...


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Aristoteles)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aristoteles* »_How many other no-cost dealer-initiated options are there? 

Hi Richard:
OK, a few answers for you here, hopefully this will sort everything out.
*1) Software Configuration*
There are a number of behavioral options that can be set by the staff at your VW dealer to suit your personal preference. Normally, a dealer will leave the vehicle in the 'default' configuration - meaning, as shipped by the factory - unless the owner asks to have the vehicle configured otherwise. Because the car is kind of complex, and it takes a little while (perhaps a month or so) to get used to how everything works, the dealers normally don't ask the customer how they would like things configured on the day the vehicle is delivered. This is understandable - the customer hasn't even had a chance to read the owner manual yet.
If you look at the Phaeton Forum 'Table of Contents' (FAQ by Category) (a sticky post that is always near the top of page 1 of the forum topic list), and then scroll down to the second post on that thread entitled Programming and Configuring the Phaeton After You Take Delivery, you will find numerous posts that provide a full description of how you or your VW technician can set the car up to suit your exact preferences. It's worth taking the time to read all the information there, because it is a real treat to get the vehicle configured exactly the way you want it. Plan on about 3 hours of work doing the reading of both the posts here on the forum *and *your owner manual. The owner manual also explains what all the configuration options are, but perhaps not in as much detail as we provide here on the forum.
Make a written list of how you want things set up, for example, driver door unlocking only, or both doors on the same side, or all doors unlocking at once; auto-locking at 15km/h (a good idea); auto-unlocking when you take the key out of the ignition (an even better idea), and so forth. Then, make an appointment to visit your VW dealer and spend about half an hour with the Phaeton tech while he sets the car up to your exact wishes. It is interesting to see how it is done. You have a 2007 car, that's a 'new' car, and your selling dealer should not charge you anything at all to carry out these configuration changes.
Most of the configuration changes are accomplished by way of controller 46, which is the central convenience controller. The technician will be presented with a list of 'adaptation' choices, and once that list is up and in view on the diagnostic scan tool, it takes about 20 seconds per choice to make the changes. There are also a few configuration changes (e.g. seat belt warning) that are accomplished via controller 17, and daylight running lights preferences are set in controller 09.
*2) Your Trunk Lid*
I am going to make an educated guess that if you have a power trunk lid, complete with a microswitch behind the trunk logo, but you don't have keyless access, you will still have antennas in the rear bumper to allow you to open the trunk lid without a key by pressing the logo when the key is within range. This is a guess, I could be wrong, but logic suggests that if the logo does have a microswitch, it should be functional.
When you are at the dealership getting the configuration changes made, ask your technician to 'adapt' (calibrate) the trunk lid range of motion using the guided functions portion of the diagnostic scan tool. This is done in controller 46. This 'adaptation' is a one-time task that tells the trunk lid controller what the fully open and fully closed positions of the lid are. I suspect that your trunk lid microswitch is not functioning because the controller has some uncertainty about the position of the trunk lid, therefore, it is declining to take any action for safety reasons. Again, this is a guess, but it is an educated guess.
If there is any uncertainty about whether or not the logo microswitch should open the trunk lid when a key is proximate to the rear bumper area, ask the technician to look under the bumper cover (best accomplished by lifting the car up) and see whether there are two antennas installed behind the rear bumper cover, as shown in the picture below. If you have these antennas, then you should have keyless access to your trunk, even if you don't have keyless access to the rest of the car. If you don't have these antennas, then your car has no way of knowing if there is an authorized key proximate to the car when you press the logo button.
Let us know how it all goes. FYI, experience has taught the rest of us that it is much more trouble-free if the owner is present when the technician does all the configuration programming. This allows for a bit of discussion, and also allows you to get to know the Phaeton tech at your dealer - something that really breaks the ice and will make future visits to the dealer far more pleasant. All the configuration programming can be done out in the parking lot, the tech just brings the scan tool to the car, the car does not have to be brought inside, or lifted up, or anything else. Just leave the engine running while you do the work so as not to deplete the battery.
Michael


----------



## Aristoteles (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Well, thank you for your time and trouble Michael. 
I am fairly well acquainted with the manual but will need to follow up the post-delivery config links you've directed me to. I bought the car over the phone from a dealer (Inchcape Shrewsbury) some 250 miles away. They have a branch about an hour's drive away in Chelmsford, Essex so perhaps Shrewsbury will set up a meeting with them to reconfigure the car when I've decided how I want it set up.
Re the boot, I've placed the keyfob against the closed and latched boot's logo while operating the microswitch, having unlocked the car, and still no deal. So I guess the dealer should move to the next stage, as you've suggested, and take a look at signal acquisition. 
Although the closing/opening system works fine I had occasion to override it manually when my step-father's walking frame allowed the lid to shut without latching. The dashboard warning display alerted me to this but neither the keyfob nor the door-mounted switch would raise the lid. Then the sensors got out of sync and I had a fine time sorting it all out in the car park, finally hitting on the solution described elsewhere on the forum.
I never feel comfortable about having work done on any car unless I can talk to the technician before afterwards. Plus, they usually tell you things you'd never hear from customer service. Probably the only really straight-talking people to be found in the motor trade - or am I being unfair?


----------



## Aristoteles (Sep 21, 2007)

A few days ago I approached the boot-mounted VW badge key in hand, as always, with a sudden premonition that the influence of the key was operating correctly. (No, not going New Age in my old age, just telling it straight.) I pressed the badge and it worked - the boot opened at my touch and has ever since. If the key is more than four or five feet from the boot, the lid won't open this way.
The only logical explanation I have is that the key-sensing system had somehow reset itself. 
I'm beginning to wonder if this marvellous vehicle is developing its own personality. I've had just one or two cars that did this kind of thing and found it rather endearing.
Everything comes to he who waits.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Aristoteles)*

Photos re-hosted.
Michael


----------



## HunterST (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Interestingly, I just discovered that you can close the trunk lid by pressing the emblem microswitch. Previously someone mentioned that the "close" button was the only way to close the lid - the key fob button and the driver door buttons will only open, not close.
Reaching the microswitch while the lid is open requires long arms and I'm not sure why anyone would need this feature, but it's there.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Photos re-hosted again...

Michael


----------



## mullet5 (Feb 8, 2002)

I bought an '04 V8 a few weeks ago, and the trunk microswitch was not working. I did a little Vortex searching, and I came across this thread. Well, guess what... My car had exactly the same problem as Alex's car (the original post). The two plugs from the harness were plugged together, and the two plugs from the microswitch and the inside release handle were plugged together. Thank goodness for the Phaeton forum, and Michael in particular. Thank you!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

I'm happy all the information that all of us has assembled has been useful to you.

Thanks a lot for taking the time to write the note above, that was nice of you.

Michael


----------



## rreeves809 (Jan 18, 2013)

*Hello i have boot lid problem ,*

Hi Michael my name is Robb ive had my 2004 Phaeton going on 4 yrs. My boot lid wont do anything the tail lights just blink when i used the keyfob. I have recently replaced both of my batteries and i am also trying to figure out why my agm battery isn't charging could it be 
a relay or a controller problem. Any help would be much appreciated thanks.


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

Click the fob, then manually lift the lid all the way (it'll be hard), then hit the close button. After that, cross your fingers and with a bit of luck it'll work normally. What makes you think the AGM battery isn't charging?


----------



## pmicaza (Feb 26, 2014)

thanks for this thread.
same symptoms, same solution.


----------

